# Synapse hi mod Ultegra: upgrade wheelset?



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

Just ordered synapse hi mod Ultegra. Wheelset is MAVIC KSYRIUM EQUIPE S. Should I upgrade to mavic ksyurum sls c? Retail price difference is $600. I'm assuming lbs will at least do upgrade for price difference or better.

Thoughts?

other suggestions?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you have the budget then make the upgrade you could tell the difference.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I would be happy with the S but then again I am ordering the 105 versus the hi-mod. If I was getting a hi-mod I think I would go all out and get the upgrade.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Unless there is something you specifically dislike about the wheels, I'd keep it as is, and ride for the time being. You may find, spending money on upgrades merely lightens your wallet, but in the event you are unhappy with the wheels, spending more time with the bike as-is and riding it might help you make a better upgrade decision if that's the route you intend on going. 

If you do switch, why not look at Shimano and Fulcrum. Very subjective on my part, but I think they both make wheels superior to Mavic.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

If you upgrade, get a tubeless wheel-set...
No flats, 80 PSI pressure for comfortable and trouble free rides.
I got the Alpha 400 Pro @ 1350 gr. set-up tubeless on My Evo.


----------



## chris58 (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with Stumpy, if you are a "light" rider check the American Classic wheels 1240 grms tubeless ready.


----------

